# PS3 hacked



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2010)

was told about this last week, seems to have hit the news now


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8478764.stm


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2010)

Well that looks fairly simple.


----------



## stupid kid (Jan 26, 2010)

If this leads to a way to run game from a HDD that'd be mint, cos my blu-ray drive has died.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> If this leads to a way to run game from a HDD that'd be mint, cos my blu-ray drive has died.



How you gonna get the game onto your HDD then?


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 26, 2010)

Early days yet. He _said_ he's hacked it but that doesn't mean it's true. Maybe he's an attention seeker - who admittedly hacked the iFone.  He says that his hack will allow you to play PS2 games, but this seems unlikely as the PS2 compatibility was provided by the 'emotion engine' a chip that sony took out of the later PS3s.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 26, 2010)

Kanda said:


> How you gonna get the game onto your HDD then?



Torrent?


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2010)

Erich Zann said:


> Early days yet. He _said_ he's hacked it but that doesn't mean it's true. Maybe he's an attention seeker - who admittedly hacked the iFone. He says that his hack will allow you to play PS2 games, but this seems unlikely as the PS2 compatibility was provided by the 'emotion engine' a chip that sony took out of the later PS3s.


 
But surely playing PS2 games from an emulator wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2010)

Kanda said:


> How you gonna get the game onto your HDD then?


 
File transfer.


----------



## wreckhead (Jan 26, 2010)

I posted this in computers/OSs the other day by accident 

If someone writes/ports a decent version of XBMC or something like it then the PS3 will become the awesome device that it should be.


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 27, 2010)

Addy said:


> But surely playing PS2 games from an emulator wouldn't be a problem.


#


The only currently available emulators are for the PC and they are dev ones at best. Of course i'd be happy to see a PS2 emulator for the PS3 as it would mean i could play all my old games.

although
http://gamer.blorge.com/2009/09/23/...ity-for-ps3-confirmed-from-leaked-sega-notes/


----------



## tendo (Jan 28, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> If this leads to a way to run game from a HDD that'd be mint, cos my blu-ray drive has died.



You can get replacement lasers for them. Only £90, a right bargain.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

tendo said:


> You can get replacement lasers for them. Only £90, a right bargain.



You can get the whole new drive for that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 28, 2010)

HOW TO FIX IT

http://www.consoleparts4u.co.uk/ps3-24-c.asp?gclid=CNOesMSEx58CFUYB4wodzFmTWg DRIVE ASSEMBLEY FOR £62


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

Man shoulda put a clean tshirt on... :s


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey, he's showing you how to repair a PS3. You can't expect clean laundry and (probably) good personal hygeine.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

When I took mine apart, I didn't sweat like that. And I smelled great.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 28, 2010)

Addy said:


> But surely playing PS2 games from an emulator wouldn't be a problem.



The 60GB Playstation 3 originally launched in the U.K, used internal software emulation to run most Playstation 2 games, unlike the U.S version, _(that used hardware, in the form of the Emotion Engine to do so)_, so if the Hack restores this, then ironically, some people that have large collections of Playstation 2 games might upgrade to PS3, as they could run them on their new console...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

Be nice to be able to run San Andreas, but I suspect it'd be a disappointment.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 28, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> When I took mine apart, I didn't sweat like that. And I smelled great.


 did do change drive in California tho


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I took it all the way to California to take it apart...



Jesus, you'd never have believed the rush to defend some sweaty random who couldn't be arsed to change his shirt before he video'd himself!


----------

